# Debian 10,5 und inhalt sources.list?



## Shorty1968 (29. November 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe einen vServer mit Debian 10,5 und habe eben Folgende Mail bekommen.

E: The repository 'http://security.debian.org buster/updates Release' no longer has a Release file.

Der Inhalt meiner etc/apt/sources.list siht wie folgt aus:

```
deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian buster main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian buster-updates main contrib non-free
deb http://security.debian.org buster/updates main contrib non-free
```
Gibt es einen anderen eventuell besseren Inhalt für diese Datei?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Februar 2021)

die sources.list einer frischen Installation sieht so aus:


```
deb http://deb.debian.org/debian buster main
deb http://security.debian.org/debian-security buster/updates main
deb http://deb.debian.org/debian buster-updates main
```


----------

